# Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Tropy 2011



## asc09 (19. September 2010)

Die voraussichlichen Termine der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2011 stehen fest:

09.01.2011: SC Capelle
16.01.2011: RSC Werne
23.01.2011: Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte
30.01.2011: TuS Neuenrade
05.02.2011: RSV Dortmund-Nord
12.02.2011: RSV Hansa Soest
20.02.2011: RC Sprinter Waltrop
27.02.2011: ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike
06.03.2011: PSV Iserlohn

Änderungen sind noch möglich!

Weitere Infos folgen unter:
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## asc09 (23. Dezember 2010)

Infos zu den Veranstaltungen:
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/

Online-Anmeldung:
http://www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.../component/option,com_chronocontact/Itemid,30

09.01.2011: SC Capelle:
http://www.scc71.de/index.php/rctf--wwbt-2011

16.01.2011: RSC Werne:
http://www.rsc-werne.de/rsc-werne/pages/crtf/muensterland-ctf.php

23.01.2011: Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte:
http://www.rsbwm.de

30.01.2011: TuS Neuenrade:
http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de

05.02.2011: RSV Dortmund-Nord:
http://nord.web146.server-drome.info

12.02.2011: RSV Hansa Soest:
http://www.hansatour.de/rtfs/ctf/strecken/index.html

20.02.2011: RC Sprinter Waltrop:
http://www.sprinter-waltrop.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=5

27.02.2011: ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike:
http://www.team-drecksau.de

06.03.2011: PSV Iserlohn:
http://www.polizeisv-iserlohn.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (8. Januar 2011)

*Start der Westfalen Winter Bike Trohpy 2011*

Nächsten Sonntag ist es soweit. Nach leckerem Essen und guten Wünschen zum Jahreswechsel startet die Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy bei den Radsportlern vom SC Capelle. Zurzeit macht der Winter richtig von sich reden, was aber nicht bedeuten soll, dass Radfahren im Winter nicht möglich ist.

Das Team um Gerlinde Mertens ist nächste Woche mit Sicherheit bestens vorbereitet und hat alles im Griff, um einen gelungenen Start in die Serie zu gewährleisten.
Neu in diesem Jahr ist die Voranmeldung zur Serie. Diese haben bis heute über 200 Radsportler gemacht. Vorteil der Voranmeldung ist, dass Jeder nur noch seinen Namen nennen muss und so die Startkarte des Veranstalters und das Starterpaket zur Serie erhält.

Dies Starterpaket enthält neben der Serienkarte eine Lenkernummer, Kabelbinder, eine kleines Geschenk der Firma Connex und Infomaterial. Schon jetzt die Bitte, dass sich vorangemeldete Radsportler nur an den speziellen Anmeldetischen anstellen.
Der Voranmeldeschluss endet am Mittwoch, den 5. Januar 2011.

Danach besteht die Möglichkeit, sich bei der ersten Veranstaltung in Capelle anzumelden. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch da das Starterpaket mit den oben beschriebenen Teilen.



Termin: Sonntag, 9. Januar .2011

Titel: Schlösserroute - 1. Lauf der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2011

Streckenlängen : 52/33/20 km

Punkte: 3/2/1 

Veranstalter: SC Capelle '71 e.V. 

Startort: Gorfeldstr. 25
59394 Nordkirchen-Capelle 

Startplatz: Sportplatz SC Capelle Feuerwehrgerätehaus 

Startzeit: 10:00-12.00 Uhr

Zusatz: - RTF-Nr: Noch nicht vom BDR  vergeben!

Verantwortlicher: 
Gerlinde Mertens 
Beifang 5 
59394 Nordkirchen 

Telefon: 0 25 99/15 82 
E-Mail: [email protected] 

Internet: http://www.scc71.de 


Norbert Schnitzmeier
Koordinator RTF/CTF


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. Januar 2011)

und????

Wer war dabei????

Wie war's????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Januar 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> und????
> 
> Wer war dabei????
> 
> Wie war's????



Ich!

Und es Mocke ohne Ende da

Nach den 52 km wog mein Rad zwei Kilo mehr.


----------



## AsB (9. Januar 2011)

ich auch! 
Die matschigen Wiesen und Feldwege auf der 52er haben die fehlenden Höhenmeter vergessen lassen. War schon ne anstrengende Runde


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Januar 2011)

AsB schrieb:


> ich auch!
> Die matschigen Wiesen und Feldwege auf der 52er haben die fehlenden Höhenmeter vergessen lassen. War schon ne anstrengende Runde



Auf jeden Fall ordentlich was zum tretten gehabt. Wenn man einen Tacho am HR gehabt hätte währen es bestimmt 100km gewesen.


----------



## _raistlin (9. Januar 2011)

die 30km haben auch gereicht...
am geilsten war der bach, der durchquert werden musste auf dem rückweg nach capelle.... da war kein durchkommen.... 
oder ist da jemand einfach durchgefahren?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Januar 2011)

_raistlin schrieb:


> die 30km haben auch gereicht...
> am geilsten war der bach, der durchquert werden musste auf dem rückweg nach capelle.... da war kein durchkommen....
> oder ist da jemand einfach durchgefahren?



Ne ich war mit meinem Crosser unterwegs den hab ich im hohen Bogen drüber geschmissen und gesprungen.


----------



## _raistlin (10. Januar 2011)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ne ich war mit meinem Crosser unterwegs den hab ich im hohen Bogen drüber geschmissen und gesprungen.


auch ´ne möglichkeit 

ich hoffe es ist in werne am sonntag nicht ganz so schlimm..


----------



## St.John (10. Januar 2011)

_raistlin schrieb:


> am geilsten war der bach, der durchquert werden musste auf dem rückweg nach capelle.... da war kein durchkommen....
> oder ist da jemand einfach durchgefahren?



Ich bin auch lieber drübergesprungen, hab aber direkt neben mir einen Biker gehabt, der versucht hat durchzufahren und mit dem Vorderrad mittendrin steckenblieb und über den Lenker schwimmen ging. Der arme Kerl.

Ich hatte das Gefühl, mit dem Crosser gingen weite Teile der Strecke deutlich besser zu fahren, als mit den MTBs. Die schmalen Reifen haben fast überall auf Grund aufgesetzt, während die breiten MTB-Schlappen z.T. hoffnungslos durchrutschten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Januar 2011)

St.John schrieb:


> Ich bin auch lieber drübergesprungen, hab aber direkt neben mir einen Biker gehabt, der versucht hat durchzufahren und mit dem Vorderrad mittendrin steckenblieb und über den Lenker schwimmen ging. Der arme Kerl.
> 
> Ich hatte das Gefühl, mit dem Crosser gingen weite Teile der Strecke deutlich besser zu fahren, als mit den MTBs. Die schmalen Reifen haben fast überall auf Grund aufgesetzt, während die breiten MTB-Schlappen z.T. hoffnungslos durchrutschten.



Das glaube ich auch wenn ich dran denke wie die meisten Fahrer die Matschwiese hoch (große Runde) geeiert sind! Das sind wir mit den Crosser eindeutig besser weg gekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2011)

Wer war denn in Werne dabei?

Also ich fande es gelungen um wieder reinzukommen.
Leider viel Asphalt und zu wenige Berge.
Ich bin übrigens die 54km gefahren.

Wer ist in Dortmund am Start?


----------



## AsB (18. Januar 2011)

Ich war auch in Werne. 63er Runde

Das Wetter war genial und die Tour hat Spaß gemacht. War halt locker und nicht so matschig wie in Capelle.

Dortmund werde ich wohl auch dabei sein.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Januar 2011)

Bilder:

http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/stadt-werne/westfalen-winter-bike-trophy-werne-1083597.html


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2011)

Schade, ich bin nicht auf den Bildern


----------



## _raistlin (1. Februar 2011)

HI!....
am WE war Neuenrade dran!
eine wunderschöne strecke!!! ich bin zwar nur die 30er strecke gefahren, hat mir aber auch gereicht.

auf der strecke hat jemand fotografiert. kann man die bilder irgendwo sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2011)

_raistlin schrieb:


> HI!....
> am WE war Neuenrade dran!
> eine wunderschöne strecke!!! ich bin zwar nur die 30er strecke gefahren, hat mir aber auch gereicht.
> 
> auf der strecke hat jemand fotografiert. kann man die bilder irgendwo sehen?



Bilder habe ich auch noch keine gefunden, aber du hast Recht. Die Strecke, das Wetter, die Leute, alles war super. Ich bin die große Runde gefahren und es war richtig, richtig gut.
Auch ein großes Lob an die Leute vom TuS Neuenrade!


----------



## asc09 (1. Februar 2011)

http://www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.de/joomla/index.php?/eiskaltes-sauerland.htm


----------



## _raistlin (1. Februar 2011)

schade, sind das alle? 

ich dachte, ich wäre auch getroffen worden..........


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2011)

_raistlin schrieb:


> schade, sind das alle?
> 
> ich dachte, ich wäre auch getroffen worden..........



Es gibt ab sofort noch mehr Bilder https://picasaweb.google.com/tusneuenrade.radsport/WWBTCTFNeuenrade2011?feat=directlink#


Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## asc09 (11. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Infos auf der Homepage:

www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## _raistlin (20. Februar 2011)

hi!
ich komm gerade aus waltrop zurück.
weiss jemand, wo die zweite kontrollstelle war  ich muss da irgendwie vorbei gefahren sein....... dabei war ich nicht mal so schnell...

ach so.. gibt es schon streckenpläne und höhenprofile für iserlohn?
servus
raist


----------



## asc09 (20. Februar 2011)

Bilder aus Waltrop:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ASC09....?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ6YpeeourapSQ&feat=directlink


----------



## 20-36 (26. Februar 2011)

Wer war denn am Möhnesee dabei? Kalt, Regen, Schilder fehlten. Wurde ja auf www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.de schwer diskutiert.


----------



## asc09 (26. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Infos zur morgigen (R)CTF in Aplerbeck:

Aufgrund eines Wasserrohrbruches in der Ruinenstraße in Dortmund-Aplerbeck ist die direkte Zufahrt zum Startort gesperrt. 
Die Ruinenstraße ist zwischen Lübkerhofstraße und Schweizer Allee nicht befahrbar. 

Die Zufahrt zum Startort ist, von der Köln-Berliner-Straße kommend, nur über folgende Straßen möglich: 

Vieselerhofstraße, Abteistraße, Ruinenstraße, Schweizer Allee 

In das Navigationssystem bitte folgende Zieladresse eingeben: 

Schweizer Allee 25, 44287 Dortmund 

Mehr Infos auf:
www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## _raistlin (4. März 2011)

Hallo!!
ist mittlerweile irgendetwas über die strecke in iserlohn bekannt 
da waren die anderen veranstalter aber irgendwie "fleissiger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (4. März 2011)

_raistlin schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> ist mittlerweile irgendetwas über die strecke in iserlohn bekannt
> da waren die anderen veranstalter aber irgendwie "fleissiger"



Stichwort "Fleiß" - ein wenig selber die Augen offen halten hilft manchmal 

Guckst du hier und hier und insbesondere hier!


----------



## _raistlin (4. März 2011)

hey, vielen dank.

also über die links, die hier angegeben waren und die auf die seite des psv führen, war das aber nicht so einfach zu finden.
trotzdem danke schön!


----------



## asc09 (4. März 2011)

Infos gibt es, wie zu jeder Veranstaltung, auf www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de und auf facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=166438923374754


----------

